# The guinea pig babies(pic heavy)



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Well Had 3 litters of babies and got lots of photos of them all today.

2 born yesterday from presley the black and white female piggy and cocoa the chocolate and ginger flakes female. The proud daddy is darwin my long haired ginger.

1 litter born today is from my light grey/lilac piggy and daddy is darwin aswell.

Here they are! 11 babies 3 girls and 8 boys!

im guessing lilac/blue colour with white









ginger and pink eyes








ginger and white








ginger and white








black and white








black and white








black and ginger








black and ginger








black, ginger and white









black and white










and the last one is the only long haired and the colour is darker than ginger but not sure what it would be classed as lol











Also have them out on the grass so a few piccys of the ones born yesterday with there mummys and daddy.


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

shiftylou said:


> Well Had 3 litters of babies and got lots of photos of them all today.
> 
> 2 born yesterday from presley the black and white female piggy and cocoa the chocolate and ginger flakes female. The proud daddy is darwin my long haired ginger.
> 
> ...


 
:gasp: there are tooo gorgeous....:flrt:

especially liked the lilac and white one :mf_dribble:

i am expecting 2 littlers soon!!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

love the scruffy one with the swirls.
has the last one got a curly coat? or it he still wet, lol.

ginger = golden
dark ginger = red
black and ginger = brindle


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Ima keep the lilac couldnt resist! lol

The last one is curly im guessing he is going to be long haired thats why his coat is like that! 

Thanks for the correct colours! wasnt too sure how to descibe them lol, whats the swirls called on a guinea pig? the crests?


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

theyre adorable :flrt:
love the first one (pic)


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

This makes me miss my guinea pigs.

Imma have to do some persuading to see if I can get some again


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

They are just adorable! I love the fact when they are born they are fully furred and can walk etc! They enjoyed nibbling the grass today! My last litter was born jan so they didn't get a chance to enjoy the warmer weather!


----------



## protheroe (Nov 14, 2010)

OOH i love them!! Im loving the black and ginger ones ) Im hoping for litters soon too i just love my piggys! :flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awwwww! They're gorgeous! If I ever have children they'll have guinea pigs because they are wonderful pets! It's sooo cute when they binky! (Of course kids are my excuse, they are totally MINE! lol.)

They're adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks! I end up giving all my friends first choice in the babies and with this litter there is a lot of squabbles over the black and Ginger ones lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the rosettes on their heads are crests, 
if the wavy one is longhaired that`d make him/her a texel

:2thumb:


----------

